# Embroidery Business?



## Visualtech (Mar 4, 2014)

Hello, everyone. I was just approved for a Malco EMT16 with all the works. I am so confused about jumping into this major lease. I have two serious questions. Is embroidery profitable in 2015? Is it worth it in your opinion?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

A single head will get you into the game but making money with it is a different story. You should save everything you make to get a 4 head or larger. Volume is king in embroidery.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Your question is a tough one. I agree, you need one than one machine to make money but if you can outsource screen printing or sell promotional products that will help. Having a niche will allow you to keep your prices up and attract business. Don't be tempted to lower your prices just to take a job although its hard when you have a lease. Spend your time marketing instead. Try not to spend too money much on extra equipment until you know what makes sense for your business. Have a business plan of how you'll market and run your business, evaluate it periodically and make adjustments when necessary. Expect to work really hard and be frustrated sometimes. A lot depends on your own persistence. If you plan to sell only locally, is there room for another embroiderer in your area? Are there available local jobs or does everyone use embroiderer X because he's been the local embroiderer forever. I other words, do your research, develop a plan and expect to spend a lot of time seeing it through.


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

Before you sign for the lease, make sure that you understand the terms of the lease and are OK with them.

Here's the main things to be aware of. When you sign a lease, you are contractually obligating yourself to the full number of payments for a machine. You do not own it, you just have the use of it for the duration of the lease. If you find that you don't like having an embroidery business that's too bad, you are still obligated to make the lease payments. You can't just turn it in and be done with it. If you find that the machine is a lemon, that's too bad too. You're still obligated to make the payments. If you want to move up to a different machine and rewrite your lease for financing the now one, you can BUT the balance of all the payments for your current machine will get added to the the new lease contract. 

Leasing equipment can be a great way but just make sure that you're aware of its downside.


----------



## francisdesigner (Mar 20, 2015)

yes, it is a profitable business. 100%.
You can markup almost all the processes involved in embroidery. Starting from artwork digitizing, artwork redraw (if client does not have a clean artwork), mark-up on blanks, mark-up on threads, etc.

You just need to market it and let your services known to your area.

Combine it with screen printing services and you will be laughing all the way!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

All of the above. We had days where we had no work at all. Beating the pavement was the only option. In the end it took just 2 customers in different verticals to bring us nearly all of the business we have today by word of mouth. They used us and referred us and it was a great rise from there. 

It didn't happen until we had a storefront. You really need that physical location to put on google + and google maps to get in the search engines and look like a real business.


----------



## Visualtech (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks for all of your feedback and advice. I'm also thinking of creating products for sale to bring in extra income. I have some knowledge with photoshop and Illustrator designs. The Malco EMT16 will also include DesignShop V10 Digitizing Software, and a Auto Digitizing Vector Software for $14,000
Is this a good deal in your opinion?

List of items included with the EMT16 Packages 
delivery is included in the price
(1) OS Flex Plus Operating System software that allows you to add an additional 30 machines to the original machine
(1) Cart with wheels for easy movement of the machine
(1) Power Cord for standard 110V power
(2) Cap Frames for hooping caps and hats for embroidery
(1) Wide Angle Driver to put on the machine when sewing on caps
(1) Wide Angle Gauge assists in the hooping of caps for sewing
(1) DesignShop V10 Digitizing Software for creating and digitizing designs, letters and numbers ($3500 list price)
(1) Vector Digitizing Option that allows you to autodigitize vector designs for fast sew out. ($3000 list price)
(1) 9cm round hoop for the backs of caps
(1) 12cm round hoop for small designs
(2) 15cm round hoops for left pocket chest designs
(2) 18cm round hoops for chest front designs
(2) 30cm x 44cm rectangular hoops for large jacket back designs
(1) Micro Pocket Hoop for embroidery on shirt pockets
(1) Amaya Starter Kits consists of 16 spools of thread, needles, bobbins and backing
(1) Crossover Ethernet cables for connecting the Amaya XTS to a computer
(1) Set of 1000 Digitized designs from Action Illustrated, the designs are ready to sew and are various types of clip art
(1) 2 days of training at your location by a certified Melco trainer and 9 webinars that you take as many times as you want
(1) Operator Kit Box: Extra trimmer knife, Extra red thread feed ruler, Extra bobbin case, 2 Extra thumb screws for arms,
Allen wrench set, 4mm Allen Driver, Bobbin case screwdriver, Metal grease, Plastic grease, Brush for grease, Oiler with spout,
Offset screwdriver, plastic cord for threading tubes, .4mm gauge for rotary hook support position bracket, Panel Selection Button Guide


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

After about 20 years in garment decorating there are few things I think I know that are a little counter intuitive. 

A super low end Brother will produce as good a piece of sewing as a $15,000 Tajima (the go to brand in the industry).

It won't sew a hat, sew on the inside of a sleeve, or take multiple spools of thread (you have to tie on as you go). It's slow, and I bet it wears out quick. But it will produce professional stitching.

It will run Organ 75/11 sharps needles (same as a Tajima), instead of the 5$ a needle they want you to use. It will run 40 weight poly, just like a big machine. And it will run DST files, (Tajima machine language).

If it were me, instead of going far into debt and then looking for work to justify it, I would get in as cheap as possible, farm out the digitizing, contract out the production runs and concentrate on developing a clientele, and learning as best as I could, embroidery.

Disney stores have the best examples of nearly any type of specialty decorating. Study that work and chase it.

Ask questions here until your fingers fall off.

Brother HE1 $250.00
Embird Digitizing software $150.00 to start
64 colors of 40 weight poly $80.00 on Ebay
Embroidery Digitizing and Embroidery Digitizer, Convert to vector | Powerstitch.com $20.00 for standard L.C. design in wireframe and dst (good punching source)

I would source a contract embroiderer locally.

Good luck, and happy hunting


----------



## utero (Jun 9, 2007)

Same with any investment on machinery. It's not a case of how much it is, it's can you generate the business for it to keep going day in day out. The good thing about embroidery is that machinery cost aside, the cost of decorating a garment is incredibly nominal. 

So yes you can make money, the good thing now is that with a few of the more modern machines, you can start with one single head and then add another one to it with the ethernet port if you need to expand production so that's one thing to consider.


----------



## Visualtech (Mar 4, 2014)

Well, I have decided to take the leap of faith and get the new Melco EMT16. I believe I will make it profitable with marketing by providing services and selling embroiderd products.


----------



## rresquire (Dec 23, 2014)

Good luck!


----------



## Visualtech (Mar 4, 2014)

rresquire said:


> Good luck!


Thanks for the feedback everyone


----------



## Visualtech (Mar 4, 2014)

What do you guys think about adding a dtg printer to your embroidery business?


----------



## nypdofficer1 (Feb 19, 2012)

Is the Avance 1501C a good machine? Does anyone have experience with this machine or have heard or seen it in action. If so, your thoughts and opinions would be greatly appreciated. 

I'm looking to delve into embroidery. I'm a screen printer and want to expand my services.


----------

